# HyperTerminal  para el Vista.



## Meta (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola:

Se que el Windows Vista está muy visto, pero no incluye el HyperTerminal y me gustaría saber si hay uno por ahí gratuito.

Aunque hay truco si quieres usar el mismo de siempre.

Copiar los archivos desde un Windows XP. Para ello:

    * Debe crear una carpeta en su ordenador con Window Vista llamada por ejemplo HyperTerminal.
    * Copiar a la carpeta creada los 4 archivos siguientes procedentes de un Windows XP:
          o hypertrm.dll y hticons.dll que los encontrará en la carpeta C:\WINDOWS\system32 del Windows XP.
          o hypertrm.exe y htrn_jis.dll que los encontrará en la carpeta C:\Archivos de programas\Windows NT del Windows XP.
    * Ir a la carpeta creada en el Windows Vista donde se han guardado estos cuatro archivos y ejecutar el hypertrm.exe.


YouTube - PIC 16F84A RS232 Sistemas de monitorizaciÃ³n

Saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Ago 7, 2008)

gracias por este truco Meta, yo he buscado por todas partes un hyperterminal para vista pero no lo habia encontrado, ahora ya podré checar mi comunicación serial sin problemas.


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 7, 2008)

Al parecer solo ustedes dos estan a favor del uso de Vista!...Dios!Es un pecado informaciónrmatico ese sistema operativo   

Un saludo!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 7, 2008)

Mensaje temporal.

Elvis!, esa es otra discusión. Si la quieres plantear entonces ve al foro offtopic.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Al parecer solo ustedes dos estan a favor del uso de Vista!...Dios!Es un pecado informaciónrmatico ese sistema operativo
> 
> Un saludo!



Decirme que estoy a favor del Vista, es insultarme. 

*pic-man*, si te funciona, me avisa. Si tienes esos archivos del SP3 me lo envías, que esos están mejor que el SP2 del XP, al menos eso me han dicho.

Hola:

Me gustaría encontrar toda información sobre el puerto serie controlado con Visual C#. Controlar un PIC-16F84A o lograrlo comunicar.

Por ahora no he encontrado mucha información.

Pueden buscar cualquier información de lo que sea sobre el puerto serie con Visual C# y PIC. Según hayan apareciendo Web las pongo aquí, en el primer post.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/es-es/library/system.io.ports.serialport.aspx

http://personales.ya.com/cepalacios/Proteus.htm#Proteus_Capitulo_20
COntraseña: *D.P.E.*

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 9, 2008)

No lo dije para generar discusion..No hay mucho para discutir..Aunque talvez lo haga..solo para ver quienes estan a favor..

Arriba Linux! (Ubuntu)


Un saludo!


----------



## Meta (Ago 9, 2008)

Si es para elegir a Ubuntu y a Vista, está claro que Ubunto es mejor, cada vez se usa más. ¿Cuándo sale la versión nueva?

¿Hay algo para programar PIC al menos el 16F84A con UBUNTU estilo ic-prog o winpic800?

YouTube - PIC 16F84A RS232 con Visual C# Express


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola:

He logrado comunicar el PIC 16F84A con el minicom de Suse Linux 11.0. Para curiosos.

YouTube - PIC 16F84A RS232 bajo openSUSE 11.0 con minicom

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 13, 2008)

Bueno si ya entramos en las comparaciones..Las cuales creo no deberian existir entre Windows Y Linux ya que no tienen puntos de comparacion...Linux es en por mucho mejor que Windows..sobre todo que ese miserable Windows Vista.
Si surgen dudas aca hay un video comparando la grafica de Windows Vista y la de Linux Ubuntu

YouTube - WINDOWS VISTA AERO VS LINUX UBUNTU BERYL


Un saludo!


----------

